
Micropython code to implement a GSM mobile phone - stinos
https://github.com/jeffmer/micropython-upyphone
======
userbinator
I thought it would be an actual GSM stack written in Micropython (like
OsmocomBB etc.), but alas, it's only the UI and the real work of GSM is
handled in a prebuilt module.

The UI reminds me of Apple's iPhone prototype:
[https://thenextweb.com/apple/2014/10/05/apple-skankphone-
bui...](https://thenextweb.com/apple/2014/10/05/apple-skankphone-built-
original-iphone-release/)

~~~
hyperpallium
Wow, they made an iphone _and_ an android.

------
StavrosK
Very nice, I wish this were around when I was writing my A6 lib:

[https://github.com/skorokithakis/A6lib](https://github.com/skorokithakis/A6lib)

Hopefully the MicroPython ecosystem will expand with efforts like this one,
how did you find performance? I'm always worried about memory usage with
μPython.

~~~
rollcat
Based on the hearsay, µp actually has much better memory usage than CPython
(but obviously worse than C).

Considering it's striking a pretty nice balance between high-level features
and low overhead, I'd say it might be worth it, especially if you're aiming at
a very hackable phone.

This is definitely going on my "list of things to do when I have too much
time".

~~~
SEJeff
It isn't really heresay. You can run µp on systems such as an esp8266, which
you couldn't run cpython on. It does run, but lacks much of stdlib (by
default).

~~~
tmzt
Is Expressif firmware still required to run µp on ESP8266/32K?

~~~
SEJeff
Hmmmm I'm not sure. They've got an open source esp firmware, but I don't know
if it works with µp or not. I generally use the Expressif firmware

------
finnn
so the core GSM is done by a SIM800L module. Will that work on any normal cell
network? I know a certain class of cheap GSM chip only works with a 2G
network, and (as I understand it) T-Mobile is the only operator of such a
thing in the US, and they're trying to phase it out. Is this correct? Could
someone enlighten me as to how all this works?

~~~
BuildTheRobots
The SIM800L seems to be a Quad-band GSM module with GPRS.

So yes it's only 2G, but you've got the potential for SMS and maybe even
512kbps data. No idea about an audio channel (voice calls).

Whilst 2G is old, it's supprisingly battle tested and goes through walls quite
well. A year ago we were told to expect the phasing out of 3G networks and to
expect carriers to expand 4/5G with 2G as fallback.

Also, you gotta bear in mind, this module can be bought for £5. Getting a
PCI-E 2/3/4G micro-pci card for my laptop is priced at closer to £200, so this
is a great starting place. Expanding to a module that supports multi-networks
either later or as an upgrade wouldn't be overly difficult - this is just a
super cheap way of being able to test with real SMS, real networks and real
recipients.

~~~
finnn
I understand that it's much cheaper than a 3G/4G/LTE connection, but if it's
going to become non-functional in the foreseeable future, I'd like to at least
be aware of that before building something on it.

~~~
ptman
At least some mobile operators are getting rid of their 3G networks and
shifting focus to 4G/LTE, but keeping 2G because of how common it is.

